# there's no way this cat is a himalayan.. is he?



## euphoria066 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think he's REAL cute, and he's currently needing to go to a good home on kijiji.. I wasn't TOTALLY looking for our second cat yet, but... well you know. this is just out of curiousity though, not really factoring into my decision. 

however, he's advertised as a Himalayan, not that it makes any difference, it's just that in my knowledge... this is absolutely NOT what a himalayan/ persian looks like?

do you think he could be a mixed breed of himalayan and dsh or something, or could he just be doll-faced or something? can a himalayan even HAVE that colouring? and that length of hair?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe. Look at those blue eye and big paws. They look like tufted paws. Could be Ragdollish but then I always see that now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think his points would be more distinct if he were Himalayan. He's a lovely cat, though.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't Himalayans have flat faces, like Persians?

He's probably just a pointed mixed-breed cat. A really beautiful one.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with Bethany. Even doll face Himalayans have a flatter face than that handsome boy.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmmm, take a look at thos page if I'm not violating policy. It's just a random breeders page. Scroll thru and see if any look similar.


http://ragdollcat.org/lynx-ragdoll-cats.html


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He could be a lynx point, couldn't he? If he's a big cat, he could be a ragdoll.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I think he has Raggie looking paws and eyes.


----------



## euphoria066 (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought he looked kind of raggie too, but that's a really popular cat breed, and you'd think he'd point it out if it was!

mind you, he might be of dubious origins or something, I'm hardly looking for papers, I just think he's a really interesting and beautiful looking cat with his bicolour nose and one white leg, and was wondering what he was..

those lynx point ragdolls that Dave posted DO look really similar.. I emailed the guy selling and asked him how much he weighs currently (he's 7 months) so that should give me an idea if he's big enough to be a ragdoll.. ragdolls are usually 17ish lbs full grown, right? so a 7 month boy might be... 13lbs? WOW that's like double the size of Jango at 10 months! 

what a handsome boy though!

Heidi n Q.. wow, that's amazing. do you do something in your job with genetics, or is it just an interest? that sounds really neat to know, just from looking at a cat! 

I did the TICA search too, just wondering on the disposition of persians (I've never actually met one, despite them apparently being the #1 most popular breed?) and that was when I was first blown away by how non-persian he looked!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's adorable! :luv 

Cleo was advertised as a Persian. I see ads on Craigslist for cats and dogs that are nowhere even close to the breed they say.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I love lynx points. He looks sort of like my Chica (except with long hair!)


----------

